# next horus heresy book?



## bloodspartan (Mar 24, 2013)

can someone tell me what horus heresy book comes after betrayer?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Several are coming soon.

The _Mark of Calth_ which is an anthology of short stories set on Calth during the Word Bearers invasion. This one is probably next.

Then _The Unremembered Empire_ by Dan Abnett, which will deal with Guilliman's Imperium Secundus, the events in Ultramar and likely lots of other stuff we don't even know about.

Then _Vulkan Lives_ by Nick Kyme, which will deal with Vulkan surviving Istvaan V and the Salamanders Legion trying to find him.

Then _The Master of Mankind_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden which will deal with The War in the Webway.


LotN


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

According to Amazon.com 

_Mark of Calth_ trade paperback will be released August 13, 2013. So three months prior to that puts its hardback at a release around May 2013. 

_Vulkan Lives_ trade paperback will be released December 3, 2013. So three months prior to that puts its hardback at a release around September 2013. We also can presume this novel is a will be before _Unremembered Empire_ thanks to Nick Kymes Blog where he states how Promethean Sun, Scorched Earth, and finally Vulkan Lives will all connect and lead into _Unremembered Empire_ http://www.nickkyme.com/?p=1674

Granted these dates could be pushed up a month or so, because I have been noticing them releasing books at a slightly later date then Black Library officially releases them.


----------



## bloodspartan (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't forget Visions of Heresy (oct 2013) which is likely to have a short story in:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Horus-Heresy-Visions-Alan-Merrett/dp/1849702160/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1364146690&sr=8-4


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a feeling ADB will do something very interesting with the Emperor's character, but I think he will in some sense obliterate how we view him.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> The _Mark of Calth_ which is an anthology of short stories set on Calth during the Word Bearers invasion. This one is probably next.


Somewhat looking forward to this...have read a very mixed, in-depth review on another forum



> Then _The Unremembered Empire_ by Dan Abnett, which will deal with Guilliman's Imperium Secundus, the events in Ultramar and likely lots of other stuff we don't even know about.


Nerdgasm 



> Then _Vulkan Lives_ by Nick Kyme, which will deal with Vulkan surviving Istvaan V and the Salamanders Legion trying to find him.


Pass...I don't want to read through 400 pages of _Promethean Sun_-quality dross. Nick might be a good editor but he's a terrible writer, with the sole exception of _Fall of Damnos_, either a fluke or a ghost writer job. 



> Then _The Master of Mankind_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden which will deal with The War in the Webway.


Jizz my pants


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

War in the Webway sounds intriguing as hell. After finishing the Night Lords trilogy, I'm dying for some more ADB.

Will we ever see a book that centers on the siege of the Terra?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

maelstrom48 said:


> Will we ever see a book that centers on the siege of the Terra?


Yes, it's the ultimate end-goal of the series. Although it's more likely to several books about the siege of Terra, rather than just one.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Marcoos said:


> Yes, it's the ultimate end-goal of the series. Although it's more likely to several books about the siege of Terra, rather than just one.


Coupled with that, you've got Mars & Luna


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> Somewhat looking forward to this...have read a very mixed, in-depth review on another forum


Fancy linking it? Wouldn't mind taking a look at that.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?367265-The-Mark-of-Calth-A-Review

The reviews are arranged in a very disorganized/stupid fashion so good luck figuring it out.


----------

